# 93010 billed with 93042



## jenroffey (May 16, 2013)

We have a physician wanting to bill for the 93010 (EKG interpretation) and 93042 (rhythm strip interpretation) and there is is no indication for the rhythm strip. Plus we have found that many payers bundle them together even though they have a modifier indicator that allows one. How are others handling this?


----------

